# Another Carved Fireplace Mantel



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

I usually work in wildlife or nature themes, so this was a little outside of my wheelhouse. This was a commissioned fireplace mantel that I did for a lady in Houston. She wanted something to honor and remember her late stepdad. The emblem is a military insignia from a uniform patch that he had so I did a design take off from that. It's a pair of canons that are crossed, a flaming torch in the center, and a basket weave design on top, flanked by flowing ribbons. It's all one piece, carved from a solid pine beam (pine is what she wanted) with no laminates, glue ups, or add-ons. The main center insignia just about caused my vision to fail as it is done in different depths and layers, in minute detail, all in a 4" diameter. The ribbons were easier to work with and detail. The ends are distressed and chiseled for a more rustic look. The colors are a variety of stains and glazes with 5 topcoats of poly.


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

nice work, very cool


----------

